# Allez Elite or Allez Comp



## dws21 (Jul 12, 2009)

Whats the diffrence between a 2010 Allez Elite and a 2010 Allez Comp. Kinda new to biking and all I can really tell is the price. Would love some input.

thanks


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

The Comp has an E5 aluminum frame, carbon seat stays and a FACT carbon fork. The Elite has an A1 Aluminum frame and a carbon fork. 

The E5 aluminum frame is supposed to be an upgrade over the A1 aluminum frame which, I'm guessing, means it's lighter while being more durable. The carbon seat stays should add some comfort to the ride. I couldn't tell you what the difference is between the FACT carbon fork and the Allez carbon fork.

Outside of that, it appears that both have the same components and wheels. So, it looks like you're paying $200 more for a lighter frame with carbon seat stays and a better fork.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I think this will be of interest to you:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=211606


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not sure how applicable this info would be to the 2010, but the 2011 versions just announced gave the following for info on the A1 vs E5 

There are two versions of the frame: the top level E5 and the A1, which is 75g heavier than the E5.

from http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...011-road-new-roubaix-sl3-allez-and-crux-26769


----------

